# Swift Kontiki Leisure battery



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Advice please - usually freely available here! 

Our Kontiki 615 seems to be in need of a new leisure battery - the old one won't hold it's charge (it's '03 reg so has done OK). It is under the drivers seat but there is a big note on it that it can only be replaced by a dealer. Is that because the seat has to be removed and there are BIG risks if it is not put back properly or is there some other reason?

I have replaced batteries on cars numerous times but have never encountered a warning like this. hence the request for advice - it appears to be an 85 amphour leisure battery but any more advice would be welcome. 

The nearest dealer for Swift is 50 miles so its a major expedition if needed.

Thanks for help.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

the reason is because it is to make sure that the seat is put back correctly and that there will be no risk to you or other people with the seat coming loose while driving.
Thanks padge


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you to the Swift group replies via the forum and via personal messages, I now know what to do to ensure it is correctly done and will NOT be doing it myself!

It is* VERY* impressive that Swift take the time and trouble to respond to individual enquiries even when the van is well out of warranty. I wish other dealers took the same trouble.
Well done to the Swift staff!


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Swift Customer Services are very quick to respond. If they don't have an answer right away they will put you on to someone at their works who can answer more specialist questions.


----------

